# Ceramic bbq Sazco Sultan bought at garage sale 20 years ago. The fire box gave out and having one made (fingers crossed).



## Jim sazco sultan (May 20, 2021)




----------



## BigW. (May 20, 2021)

Welcome, that is a cool looking grill.  If you can't find someone to make one, there are several that may work.  Weber fire baskets or possibly this one:


----------



## Colin1230 (May 20, 2021)

Welcome Jim, glad you joined us and hope to see more of that cooker.


----------



## JLeonard (May 20, 2021)

Nice looking cooker. Welcome to the forums.
Jim


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2021)

Look for a dutch oven in a garage sale
drill it out last forever IMHO


----------



## forktender (May 20, 2021)

tropics said:


> Look for a dutch oven in a garage sale
> drill it out last forever IMHO


Have you ever tried to drill out Cast iron? It ain't very easily done even with carbide drill bits.


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2021)

They do make better bits then that
Richie


----------



## forktender (May 20, 2021)

tropics said:


> They do make better bits then that
> Richie


I spent 35yrs  of my life working with C.I. and never found a bit that lasted more than a half dozen holes and they are pricey. 

A much better option would be to have a square with sides that flared out/ tilted out at an angle that had punched holes or plasma burnt into the bottom and sides. Any welding shop could make you up something.


----------

